# Rarest T you have?



## Arachnomaniac19 (Sep 24, 2014)

I know that there are lots of threads like these in the past but why start another? My rarest T is probably my Holothele sp. "Carabobo" and, when I pick it up at the next expo, a Haplocosmia himalayana. So, as the title says, what are yours?


----------



## dredrickt (Sep 24, 2014)

I don't have anything super rare.  But the highlights:

3 P. Nigricolor
4. P. Platyomma
3. M Balfouri
5. Phormictopus sp Purple
3. M. Robustum (coming tomorrow)
3 P. Metallica


----------



## Enn49 (Sep 24, 2014)

It's not here yet but it's on its way and should be here tomorrow oops make that today, I've just bought an Oligoxystre diamantinensis.


----------



## awiec (Sep 24, 2014)

While I do have P.metallica and M.balfouri, those aren't what I considered uncommon, just expensive. My two rarest Ts I got that I can't find very often on sellers list is my Phormictopus sp Purple and Thrixopelma cyaneolum, the former seems to be growing in popularity but the latter I still don't see offered very often.


----------



## LythSalicaria (Sep 24, 2014)

First on the list is a new arrival (just got it today in fact), a NW horned species called Sphaerobothria hoffmanni, followed by my Acanthoscurria ferina. Finding care info on the latter was virtually impossible - I assumed the care would be similar to other Acanthoscurria species but I wanted to be sure so I ended up asking the dealer I got it from to confirm.

Aside from those two, the rest of the Ts in my collection are pretty common in the hobby.


----------



## RussoTuristo (Sep 24, 2014)

G. iheringi by far. Although it seems like there's a "shortage" of B. klaasi across the big pond these days, so it could be B. klaasi.


----------



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates (Sep 24, 2014)

Wild caught specimens only: For the last 15 years that I can remember the Acanthoscurria fracta has been introduced in th US a few times out of Guyana Import and were/still listed as bird eaters. This species is my rarest tarantula that I have ever own cause I have been trying to get at least one and I finally own four of them that I purchased within the last year. 



Jose


----------



## pannaking22 (Sep 24, 2014)

Probably my Pseudhapalopus sp. Blue, Hapalopus triseriatus, and Cyriocosmus perezmilesi. Not sure where Brachypelma albiceps would fall in there, but I have one of those too


----------



## z32upgrader (Sep 24, 2014)

I have a species that was first discovered in 2008 called Brachypelma kahlenbergi. It's not terribly exciting, looks a lot like a B. vagans. Does anyone else have one? Mine is male.


----------



## Luke (Sep 24, 2014)

Monocentropus balfouri or Idiothele mira (not sure how rare this one is)


----------



## miss moxie (Sep 24, 2014)

Hm, I'm not sure. Either my G. iheringi or my B. emilia.


----------



## BobGrill (Sep 24, 2014)

Avicularia juruensis and Avicularia amazonica.  The latter isn't super rare, but at the same time it's not that common.


----------



## JZC (Sep 24, 2014)

dredrickt said:


> I don't have anything super rare.  But the highlights:
> 
> 3 P. Nigricolor
> 4. P. Platyomma
> ...


None of those are particularly common, lol. Most are on my wishlist.

I have a G. pulchra and a T. stirmi.  Both kinda in the middle of rare and uncommon, neither are very common like my G. rosea.


----------



## HungryGhost (Sep 24, 2014)

My rarest would have to be my Pterinopelma sazimai sling. And man I hope it's a female.


----------



## fuzzyavics72 (Sep 24, 2014)

A burica (SUPER FREAKING RARE), g iheringi, a juruensis, a sp kwitara, a terapoto, I mira, m balfouri, b klassi, and b auratum!


----------



## LadyofSpiders (Sep 24, 2014)

Pamphobeteus sp. "costa" and P. sazimai. I don't see many people with Maraca cabocla either but I love their little red heads.


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 25, 2014)

These are pretty rare, not sure which is the rarest:

1.1.0 _Augacephalus breyeri_
1.2.0 _Bonnetina_ sp. "Guerrero"
2.4.0 _Bonnetina tanzeri_
1.1.0 _Harpactira pulchripes_
3.4.0 _Psalmopoeus emeraldus_
1.2.0 _Theraphosinae_ (_Ami_) sp. "Panama"
0.0.X _Xenesthis_ sp. "megascopula"


----------



## JZC (Sep 25, 2014)

Steve123 said:


> These are pretty rare, not sure which is the rarest:
> 
> 1.1.0 _Augacephalus breyeri_
> 1.2.0 _Bonnetina_ sp. "Guerrero"
> ...



You have some species I've never even heard of..but megascopula is a wantwantwantwant kind of spider:drool:


----------



## freedumbdclxvi (Sep 25, 2014)

Steve123 said:


> These are pretty rare, not sure which is the rarest:
> 
> 1.1.0 _Augacephalus breyeri_


You ever get a sac from these, I am interested in buying a few.  I love the genus.  I've had junodi and enzendami, but these I have always wanted yet never had the pleasure.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dredrickt (Sep 25, 2014)

Steve123 said:


> These are pretty rare, not sure which is the rarest:
> 
> 1.1.0 _Augacephalus breyeri_
> 1.2.0 _Bonnetina_ sp. "Guerrero"
> ...


I'm so envious from over here.

A breeding pair of H. Pulchripes?!  T. sp Panama is also on my list.  I don't have X. Megascopula on my list because I'm not confident it will ever be readily available enough (and cheap enough) to buy.  $100 is about my max amount on a T.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76 (Sep 25, 2014)

If you say "rare" I can only judge by the standards "over the pond here", not in the US. For me, the greatest challenge proved to get my female (!) Euathlus sp. "blue femur". These are hard to get over here, rarely kept at all, though there are some breeders that do produce them. However, a sling takes ages to grow (literally!) and a sexed female is a completely different thing even. So, yeah. That one.

Aside that, rarity isn't really my concern. If I see or hear about a T I like, I start looking into it, dig up info about it and if interesting to me I throw it on my wishlist and get one at some point.

Lastly, P. metallica, M. balfouri aren't rare anymore IMO. They are simply expensive in comparison to other tarantulas.


----------



## Pociemon (Sep 25, 2014)

My rarest most be my 2.2 tapinauchenious sanctivicenti. Maybe my 1.4 haplopelma schmidti should be mentioned too, not many have them anymore!


----------



## Akai (Sep 25, 2014)

Rare for me it seems in finding Brachypelma klaasi slings.  Does anybody breed these anymore??  I don't think I have anything too rare.  Some are very expensive but not necessarily rare.


----------



## Jterry (Sep 25, 2014)

1.0.0 Chilobrachys andersoni
2.1.0 Euathlus pulcherrimaklaasi
1.1.0 Pamphobeteus sp. "platyomma"


----------



## johnny quango (Sep 25, 2014)

I don't know how rare these are anywhere else in the world but here in the UK some are pretty rare
Hapalopus triseriatus lowland
Aphonopelma serratum
Paraphysa sp north
Thrixopelma lagunas
Crypsidromus sp Panama
Pamphobeteus sp mascara
Brachypelma annitha
Oligoxystre diamantinensis
Almost forgot my grammostola iheringi I know they are as rare as they were but ive had mine a few months


----------



## Enn49 (Sep 25, 2014)

Akai said:


> Rare for me it seems in finding Brachypelma klaasi slings.  Does anybody breed these anymore??  I don't think I have anything too rare.  Some are very expensive but not necessarily rare.


A few shops over here have them for sale.


----------



## Storm76 (Sep 25, 2014)

Steve123 said:


> These are pretty rare, not sure which is the rarest:
> 
> 1.1.0 _Augacephalus breyeri_
> 1.2.0 _Bonnetina_ sp. "Guerrero"
> ...


Steve, can you PM me a picture of MM/F of the emeraldus? I've seen very odd, photoshopped pics of those only and am interested how they really look. Thanks in advance!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Beary Strange (Sep 25, 2014)

M.balfouri and Phormictopus sp.purple are the rarest I have and they really aren't all that uncommon. But then, I'm not overly concerned with rarity...I buy my tarantulas for me, not to show off to others.


----------



## Ghost Dragon (Sep 25, 2014)

Looking over my collection, I'd have to say my rarest (only because the slings are that much more expensive than the rest) is my G. pulchra.  There aren't a lot of them in the hobby in my corner of Canada. 

My Holy Trinity wishlist?

-  P. met

-  X. immanis

-  A. juruensis

     All pretty bloody rare, and all REALLY bloody expensive.


----------



## friendttyy (Sep 25, 2014)

ant decide but iys between my p.regalis, p.fasciata or p.irimia


----------



## DVMT (Sep 25, 2014)

LadyofSpiders said:


> Pamphobeteus sp. "costa" and P. sazimai. I don't see many people with Maraca cabocla either but I love their little red heads.


I just got one of these little fellas, the Maraca cabocla.  About 3/4" right now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## freedumbdclxvi (Sep 25, 2014)

Akai said:


> Rare for me it seems in finding Brachypelma klaasi slings.  Does anybody breed these anymore??  I don't think I have anything too rare.  Some are very expensive but not necessarily rare.


I have a MF and an immature male that i will be pairing when he matures.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## z32upgrader (Sep 25, 2014)

fuzzyavics72 said:


> A burica (SUPER FREAKING RARE), g iheringi, a juruensis, a sp kwitara, a terapoto, I mira, m balfouri, b klassi, and b auratum!


A. burica are not as rare as you might think. I have one! Also a bunch of people who attended this year's ATS conference won them in the raffle. I almost bought one from Kelly Swift when he had them in stock.


----------



## BobGrill (Sep 25, 2014)

I also have an augacephalus ezendami.


----------



## wil123 (Sep 25, 2014)

Thrixopelma pruriens there not very expensive but there hard to find

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Trav (Sep 25, 2014)

Grammostola chalcothrix BCF


----------



## Julia (Sep 25, 2014)

Is Thrixopelma ockerti rare?  If so, that's mine.


----------



## Philth (Sep 25, 2014)

_Agnostopelma gardel_
_Ami_ sp. Panama
Theraphosinae sp.Cuzco
Schismatothele sp.
_Acanthoscurria sternalis
Acanthoscurria paulensis_ 
_Neostenotarsus_ sp.
_Oligoxystre bolivianum_

Just to name a few off the top of my head...

Later, Tom

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RegallRegius (Sep 25, 2014)

I think the title of 'rarest' in my collection would go to my 7-year-old female Grammostola sp 'formosa'.

.. and maybe my tiny juvie male Aphonopelma moderatum? (not sure how 'rare' these are)


----------



## Dochardee (Sep 25, 2014)

My adult female E. Campestratus would be mine....I know they are not super rare but it has been impossible to find an MM.


----------



## Oumriel (Sep 25, 2014)

The female P. ultramaranus that does not live in my empty exo terra med/low. I keep going back and forth between her and a Fendi spy bag. OMG decisions! The stress of making a choice is maddening.


----------



## Arachnomaniac19 (Sep 26, 2014)

Oumriel said:


> The female P. ultramaranus that does not live in my empty exo terra med/low. I keep going back and forth between her and a Fendi spy bag. OMG decisions! The stress of making a choice is maddening.


 Get the T. "The Power of Tarantulas Compel You!" *slowly chants and goes and buys spider*

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BobGrill (Sep 26, 2014)

I think a lot of my collection consists of what I'd call "obscure" tarantulas rather than " rare". I only have 2 or 3 species I'd say are truly rare.


----------



## laurenkane (Sep 26, 2014)

Probably my little G. iheringi or my female pulchra


----------



## Hydrazine (Sep 27, 2014)

I guess my little _Lasiodorides polycuspulatus_ sling, if that still is a valid species name (didn't find evidence to the contrary, but also didn't find any information that's not over 3 years old)


----------



## Big B (Sep 27, 2014)

Adult pair of P. ultramaranus


----------



## MatthewM1 (Sep 27, 2014)

Female B. auratum


----------



## cold blood (Sep 27, 2014)

Steve123 said:


> These are pretty rare, not sure which is the rarest:
> 
> 1.1.0 _Augacephalus breyeri_
> 1.2.0 _Bonnetina_ sp. "Guerrero"
> ...


Dang, that's an impressive list!   If the pair of H. pulchripes wasn't enough, there's the Xenesthis...and then I see the esmeraldus!!  OMG, I need to get a napkin to wipe the drool from my chin!  Impressive Steve123...I hope you get to breed them, especially pulchripes, megascopula and esmeraldus, I'd live to see them for sale someday!!

Next to that list, anything I have is laughable....T. cyaneolum is probably my rarest, followed by P. nigricolor I. mira and A. ezendami, but I really don't consider the last 3 as rare, more uncommon.


----------



## Arachnomaniac19 (Sep 29, 2014)

Hydrazine said:


> I guess my little _Lasiodorides polycuspulatus_ sling, if that still is a valid species name (didn't find evidence to the contrary, but also didn't find any information that's not over 3 years old)


I think I've seen a dealer (arachnophiliacs) sell something like that a month ago so I think it's still valid.


----------



## Mariner1 (Sep 29, 2014)

All of my Ts are pretty common place except for my Phlogius sp."stents" I think. He just molted and is playing hide the spider.


----------

